# Michaels Reproductive Factors vs Fertilaid?



## ttc11

Debating buying either Fertilaid or Michael's Reproductive Factor for Female. Michael's is a bit cheaper, but I was wondering if anyone has advice on which one to purchase? They have a few different ingredients.

My list:
-prenatal every day for yr and half
-1000 mg Vit C
-CranStat
-Maca (I usually take 1 tsp daily-with AF week breaks)
-And started EPO last month (I O'd earlier) Might stop it when pills are gone?
-preseed

:wacko:


----------



## StarSign

For you actually- I'd go with Fertibella although I'm a biased FertilAid fan and success story.
Or Fertilaid + fish oil


----------



## ttc11

Congrats!!! Thanks. It's so hard to figure out all these 'combinations' of supplements. Take this, but only this during this time, then take that horse pill on CD 13... eek. Exhausting. 

How long did you try for? Have you been on Ferd for very long? :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

Thanks for congrats! So, the way I decided on what to use was based on what I needed:

Had just been tested for high FSH--> vitex helps with that
Had chemical pregnancies so either egg quality was down or lining not too hot. I decided my lining needed help since I wasn't getting much flow when periods finally showed up --> siberian ginseng helps with that (getting nutrients there, not thickening it per se).
Needed to be regulated again after all the mc's --> red clover helps with that and I've taken it before to help improve PMS symptoms and it did.

So, anyways....instead of taking all those darn pills, I saw the FertilAid and was like- this is a no-brainer. lol:thumbup: 

I did FertilAid for about 3.5 months before I got my :bfp: I used to think that 3 months was a crock, but then I learned that it takes that amount of time to have impact on immature eggs who then come out later nice and healthly along with the other improvements in your system. I'm a 3-month believer now.:winkwink:


----------



## sushipat

Congratulations StarSign :)

I'm ttc since August, and each time the witch appears it seems like a stab to the heart...but, than I see other girls story and wainting, and I really need to relax :wacko:

Anyway, regarding suplements, I was taking Pregnacare Conception, but I've purchased now FertilAid and am going to give it a try...also bought FertileCM, that is good for our mucus and to support a healthy uterine lining for implantation of the embryo.

I'm also using Pre-seed and find it great, but very expensive...

Good luck ttc11 :kiss:


----------



## StarSign

Good luck Sushipat.:thumbup: I think your system will like the FertilAid. Pre-Seed + Soft Cups + the FertilAid supps is exactly what I used. :thumbup: (last cycle though, I did run out of the supps, so I got 2 bottles of vitex and siberian ginsebg to pull me through).


----------



## seaview24

hi star did u take fertilaid tea drink then .is it nice or horrible tasting .ty sue


----------



## StarSign

I didn't do the tea because I knew the red raspberry wouldn't agree with me, but my friends have and it smells good and is very refreshing even without adding a drop of sugar.


----------

